# Working in Dubai



## Jack2008 (20 Oct 2008)

Just looking for a bit of advice please.

Worked in construction my entire adult life and out of work for the last while and can't seem to find anything here in Ireland.

Thinking about heading to Dubai for a few months. Anyone any experience of this? Have'nt applied for anything yet but going to seriously look into it this week.

Whats the country like to work in? Any names of companies recruiting out there at the moment? Generally anything you would consider useful?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nutso (20 Oct 2008)

Do you have management experience?  If you have Project Manager or Contracts Manager experience you have a better chance of getting a role.  If you are a labourer / carpenter your chances are less as they bring in cheap labour to do this kind of work.  There are loads of companies recruiting for Dubai at the moment - MCR, ICDS, Big Fish, KCM to name a few, however it can be quite a long process.  They also prefer if you have degree qualifications.


----------



## Jack2008 (20 Oct 2008)

Thanks Nutso,
Am going to send my CV off to the recruitments agents you listed and fingers crossed.
My experience is mainly project and contract management based and although I have no experience working in the middle east, I have worked in both England and New York.
It may take time Nutso, but that I have loads of at the moment  !!!!!!

Would love to hear from people who have worked out there? Anybody ???????


----------



## MaryBe (20 Oct 2008)

Hi,

My son is teaching in the UAE for the past two years. The one thing he mentions frequently is the HEAT. I think you had better do a little research on the heat (and humidity especially in Dubai) and how you could cope with the outdoors. Absolutely every building is Air Conditioned. Today it is 35 degrees and 25 humidity. It is one extreme to another as in Ireland v UAE. Hope you get enough feedback to make an informed decision.
Best of luck.


----------



## Dinny (20 Oct 2008)

Nutso,

Thanks for mentioning our company KCM in your list. To clarify I work for KCM. 

You were very accurate on the requirements for construction staff in the Middle East. You must have management experience as it is not economically viable for trade’s people to work in the area as the salary on offer is ridiculously low. 

They do like staff to have a third level qualification but it is certainly not essential. They like people with experience on large projects or people who have worked on high rise projects.

If you want to have a good lifestyle and make some money you look for work in UAE. If you want to save as much money as possible then you look at going to Saudi for work, your life style would be restricted there. 

It is very warm there in the summer months and is a consideration but you will move from one AC room to another. 

Jack2008 if you have any other questions send me a PM

Regards,

Dinny


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2008)

http://www.teleportmyjob.com/dubai.aspx


----------



## Jack2008 (20 Oct 2008)

Thanks Colly,

Appreciate all advice


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2008)

Dubai is a fantastic place, I've been twice and love it. But it is not for everyone.

I'd live there, no problem. Heat is a problem, but they are used to it. it is 45-50 degrees int eh summer, but its not that much of a problem: You go from your air conditioned house, to your air conditioned car, to your air conditioned office, and to the air conditioned shops. 

Ok if you are on a building site its a different matter. You are not exactly going to be a labourer though, the poor indians working there have a terrible time. $150 a month is all they are paid. No working between 11am and 2pm cause the sun is too hot during the summer.

There is One TRILLION dollars worth of construction going on there right now, serious money to be made if your skills are in demand


----------



## Jister (22 Oct 2008)

Is the economy not on the brink of collapse given the global property market? All you see is construction site after construction site. What else does Dubai offer? Its way too hot as a holiday destination.

What is the fundamental advantage it will have as an economy? I predict it to be the next place to go tits up, remember oil is crashing and all the rich people are suddenly getting very poor.

It reminds me of Ireland - the whole economy is driven by a property bubble.


----------



## Jack2008 (23 Oct 2008)

Hi Jister,

Thats a fair enough assumption (although I am not sure on what you based it) but I am not looking to relocate permanently just for a couple of years till things pick up here.

I have not been unemployed since the age of 16 and If I can earn good money out there and experience something new and challenging why not give it a shot!

I have sent CVs off to the few recruitment agencies listed above so fingers crossed something will crop up!


----------



## cnu (23 Oct 2008)

Folks, 

Watchout for the metro news paper [the advertizing page before the sports section], I've seen for past two days ads for surveyors, civil engineers, contractors in Abu Dhabi.  Apologies I dont have the compnay details, but I'll keep in mind, if I find anything interesting I'll post here.

Good luck in your job search!


----------



## Jack2008 (23 Oct 2008)

CNU,

Where is this paper available - I have never heard of it?
Googled it but the classified ads are not up on the webpage.

Thanks


----------



## Jister (23 Oct 2008)

Jack2008 said:


> Hi Jister,
> 
> Thats a fair enough assumption (*although I am not sure on what you based it*) but I am not looking to relocate permanently just for a couple of years till things pick up here.
> 
> ...


 
Just based on a recent visit, I reckon the place is going to start tanking fairly soon, but don't let my opinion put you off!


----------



## cnu (23 Oct 2008)

Hi Jack,

This is the paper:  [broken link removed]

I saw the ad yesterday and the day before.  I'll see if its available tomorrow, I'll post the details here.

This paper is free and available near train stations [well atleast near the one I board...]  Hang on till tomorrow if I can find I'll post it.

Good luck


----------



## sally83 (24 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I have been there 3 times on holiday, i know people working there at the moment and it's a fantastic place with huge opportunities for people with careers in the management side of construction and building services. the salaries are tax free which is a huge incentive. i would advise having a job secured before you go and they will make the arrangments for your visa, it can take a few weeks, up to 2 months even. alot of employers pay your rent for you for the year in advance and its subsequently stopped from you wages after that. Also just be aware that because the employer is sponsoring your visa you will probably be tied to a 12month contract in that company, oterwise you may have to reimburse the cost of the visa if you decide it's not for you within the frst year.
the rent can be quite high, but I think Irish people are used to paying over the odds for everything at this stage. cars and insurance are very reasonable (no road tax of course!). 

look at [broken link removed] similar to irish jobs website.

also www.dubizzle.com is a popular classifieds website there, you can get and idea for the rental properties and cars for sale. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mainasia (27 Oct 2008)

The place is going to seriously tank in the next couple of months, you might get offered a job but it may disappear before you get there. Do a google search on property. Dubai is 'different' , heard that one before right?. It's the ultimate property speculation bubble. I have heard regular retired people here (small Asian country) talking about it it as the next big thing... funny it was Ireland until a year ago.


----------



## Bolo (27 Oct 2008)

Hi,

Working and living in Dubai for just over three years in banking. Of the top of my head you might have some luck with one of these

www.charterhouseme.ae
http://www.kershawleonard.net
http://www.bacme.com
http://www.clarendonparker.com

local daily paper http://www.gulfnews.com (has a daily jobs section in the printed paper) not sure how extensive the online version is.

There is alot of construction going on not just in Dubai the other emirates are doing their bit to get themselves on the map, bear in mind some of the projects are enormous and in paticular Abu Dhabi has 10-15 year projects.

If you do decide to move/get an offer I'm happy to give you more detailed advice in terms of what you should expect in your contract etc.

Regards
Bolo


----------



## Kate10 (28 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone,

Best of luck jack on your job hunt!

My husband is a very experience management-level civil engineer.  His job in Ireland is currently secure (as secrure as any job could be at the moment!).  We did a bit of internet browsing at the weekend and it appears there are a lot of jobs in his area avail.  There are a lot of jobs advertised that would suit me too (lawyer) but I wonder, realistically, if it is in any way likely that I would be employed over there?

Are there any women on the thread that have worked in Dubai?  Any men who travelled over there with their wives?  Would love to know what their experience was like.

Thanks!

KAte.


----------



## Bolo (29 Oct 2008)

Hi Kate10,

Unfortunalety I'm not female but for whats it worth, there are lots of women employed here, most of lawyers I've dealt with have been female. My last boss was female! Dubai in my opinion is progressive and does promote the local emirati males and females to develop their careers, local females out number males in the local universities. I work in financial environment and I have not come accross any particulay issues.....

My wife is looking over my shoulder so she wants to jump in!!!

Hi Kate10
Im Bolo's partner in crime out here so I will help you out as much as I can...

I am a woman working in a predominately male environment I have to say that I find it difficult at times as men from certain geographic regions do believe that I am the weaker gender in all senses, as do some ladies who believe man is God.. if only!!

It has to a certain extent made me more assertive but it does get to me at times.. How and ever if you are aware of it it takes the sting out of the tail.

As a lawyer your position alone will command respect from all and to be honest it really depends who you work for most international companies are out here and so have a very mixed environment. MY sister works for an international finance company and doesnt experience any of what I do so it really does depend. 

Please pm me if you want more specific information I would be delighted to help out.


----------



## skylane (27 Nov 2008)

Hey,
New to the forum but looking a bit of information and advice.
The company I work for here a going to dubai in January. I would love to go but not sure what it would be like for my wife to get work or how she would go about it. She works for one of the major banks in account security services / fund manager.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## krissovo (28 Nov 2008)

skylane said:


> She works for one of the major banks in account security services / fund manager.
> Any advice would be appreciated.



She should be fine, I worked last year in Dubai but could not stand the heat etc so came home.

Lots of women work normally over there and Dubai is very relaxed. The best advice I can give is to is to get your company to source and even pay for the accommodation as its expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Nutso (28 Nov 2008)

I've read online recently that Dubai is going through some of the same issues as we are here - credit crunch hitting them as a lot of foreigners have been purchasing apartments out there.

The expatwoman.com site has a lot of stories about new contracts being reneged on, projects that haven't started not due to be completed, huge redundancies etc etc -  does anyone have any first-hand experience of this as it was an avenue my hubby and I were considering for next year.


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Dec 2008)

A previous college friend of mine working in the consulting engineering business is thinking going to Dubai. Work for him is getting slower & slower, day by day.

However he does not have any experience in multi-storey construction. 

He would have over 7-8 years in the engineering sector.

Has anyone any experience in travelling to Dubai or seeking out work prior to leaving. 

Is the construction industry in Dubai, Abu-Dhabi etc still as good as a few years ago.

Any information is of a help.


----------

